# Discussion about Extended Warranties



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*extended warantee?*

i have an option for 2k to purchase an additional 2yrs/100k on the w12...any opinions please??








Thanks
Ed.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: extended warantee? (viscount)*

Ed,
My past expereinces with Extended Warentee has all been the same. The dealership typically prices it 100% above what they have to pay to the manufacturer.
My suggestion would be to :
1) ask what cost is - they should show you
2) negotiate it as part of the purchase if at all possible
3) if not number 2 - shop it around, doesn't matter what dealer you get it from.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: extended warantee? (whealy)*

Thanks, I'll check on it. 
Ed


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

yep, you can ask the dealer for the name of the insurance company who offers "his" warrenty. . . contactt them directly and get a quote.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: extended warantee? (viscount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viscount* »_i have an option for 2k to purchase an additional 2yrs/100k on the w12...any opinions please??








Thanks
Ed.

Considering that I was quoted about $1400 or $1600 on a 6yrs/100K Masterguard warranty for my lowly base 1.8T Passat (~$23K out the door), I would say that $2000 for the same warranty but for a $90K W12 Phaeton is a free giveaway


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

av_audi is RIGHT ON. Grab it. I suspect you may get your moneys worth with 1 single problem, once the manufacturer warranty expires. I recommend it. This from a Passat owner, *and Touareg owner* NOT a Phaeton owner.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (Passat2001_5lover)*

I've been pricing 7 year/100,000 miles around $5300, so if you can get a total 6 year for $2K, jump on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: extended warantee? (viscount)*

The more appropriate question we need to ask ourselves is this: Do we really plan on keeping this specific vehicle longer than 48 months, which is the length of the OEM bumper to bumper warranty?
My guess is that few Phaeton owners will keep their car that long.  Although I think it is probable that I will still own a Phaeton in 5 years time, I doubt if it will be the same one I have today - unless the mileage is really low when the OEM warranty runs out (e.g. less than 30,000 miles after 4 years), in which case the probability of having a single expensive component fail during the following 2 years will be pretty low.
My guess is that most of us will move on to another car - hopefully another Phaeton, of course - in 3 or 4 years time. The most accurate answer for each individual can be obtained by looking at past ownership history - just make a quick inventory of how long you have kept each of your previous 3 vehicles.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:59 PM 1-31-2005_


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: extended warantee? (PanEuropean)*

Yes, that is correct....I've had to promise the wife "no more frivilous purchases for the next 5 years"!







So I have no idea...you are probably right, but here's what I know:
2k for 7yr/100k....covers most items, although not wear and tear. If I cancel sooner, its prorated over 7yrs (the rebate) although that also includes the first 4 years. There's zero deductable, transferable if I sell the car...so I have a 2k issue of whether I will own the car, and whether I will get my money back on it if not...Meanwhile, I was under the impression it was it was from VW, but its not- its backed by Allstate though. I have another day to take it or leave it- its classified as a new car warantee. Realistically 7 years is probably not realistic , but since its transferrable...maybe not bad, especially from the kind feedback above...But then again, 2k is 2k which could be earning interest....I am leaning away from it, yet when it comes time to sell, I have to imagine I won't lose money by having it too...








Meanwhile, I really love this car...all my inhibitions about selling my precious S8 have vanished seeing that sparkling beauty in the dealers parking lot illuminated...and now in my garage!















There are a number of light scratches around the sides, and trunk which hopefully they will be able to remedy though!








It had 126 miles when I got it








thanks for everyone's help and advice! I even bought with me your list you made a couple of weeks ago which was helpful.
Ed.








Now I have to go back down to the garage for a few minutes..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: extended warantee? (viscount)*

Congratulations on your purchase, I am sure you will have lots of fun with the car. Light scratches come out very easily, thanks to the very thick clearcoat finish on the car. The folks in the Detailing Forum can be a very valuable source of advice - lots of the participants there are real detail fanatics.
Personally, I like (and trust) 3M products. There is a downloadable file at this thread - First wash impressions - that contains the instructions VW provide to their dealers concerning PDI of the Phaeton, how to remove small blemishes, stuff like that. One thing you will want to buy "for sure" is a 3M product called a 'clay bar'. It is a small block of what looks like children's modelling clay - about the size of a hockey puck - quite expensive - but worth its weight in gold for removing industrial fallout, crud, etc. from the paint finish before you polish and wax the car.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: extended warantee? (PanEuropean)*

I purchased an extended warranty for $1,300. ZERO deductible, 84 month- 100,000 miles. I had purchased extended warranties from Heritage before (they usually only sell to dealers), so they gave me a break on the price. I also had some of the warranty left on the Audi I traded in, so I was reimbursed about half of that.
I am not home right now, but I will provide information about this. I have used this company with the last 4 cars. You CANNOT buy on the internet. You have to call them direct. They were going to set up a website for purchasing, but I do not know the timing.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: extended warantee? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks very much Michael, I'll look into this.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: extended warantee? (dzier)*

hello david, thanks for the note. I decided to pass on the extended coverage for now. It was not expensive @ 2k, but that won't kick in for 4 years anyhow and there's a decent risk we return permanently to paris where this would not carryover anyway...after calling the salesman on another issue, I mentioned my issue and questions and ultimate resolution to pass on this for now- and he said that he thought near the end of the term VW would send a letter asking if one wanted to extend the factory warrantee...at least they did for his Jetta he said. I don't know if it will be accurate with the phaeton although







but i'm hopeful- it certainly made me feel better about having passed on the extra coverage. I felt that present value of 2k foro the next 4 years overrode the necessity especially given that i might not even be in the country! (although i shudder to think how much i would be spending on gas there!!!







)
Ed.


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: extended warantee? (PanEuropean)*

I bought an extended warrantee but for a very specific reason. I plan to keep the car for about 4 years but will accumulate about 120,000 miles of hard driving during that time (If I must spend that much time in a car, I want to enjoy it!).
I agree with Michael. Most of us will not keep our vehicles over 4 years and will not drive them over 12-15000 miles/year. Therefore most will not require the extended warrantee.
However, if you typically keep your vehicle for 6 years or drive like me, the extended warrantee is too cheep to pass up. Mine was about $2500. The Phaeton is a very complex vehicle and a new model without a reliability history. I love the car but I am concerned about the long term reliability of the aluminum cylinders, infotainment center, and air suspension. The way I drive, I would be very suprised if the extended warrantee does not pay for something.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Excellent warranty extension*

I surveyed the field very carefully (after all I was in insurance for 40 years) and I obtained what I feel is an excellent cover, at a very good price.
If anyone wants to know the details please e-mail me, or call me at 214-233-4224.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Jack Orr)*

Jack, What kind of coverage and what price. Most of us already have purchased the Real Driver from VW.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Kcmover)*

It is 7 years from date of purchase (until 2013) and 75K miles. Bumper to bumper. $100 da. $2017 price. Great for me since I don't drive that much.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Jack Orr)*

I got fantastic quotes this week from a local VW/Audi service manager on the VW Platinum extended warranty for my 2004 V8. For 7/70,000 it is $1299 and for 7/100,000 it is $1799, both beginning from the date of my purchase (not the date of manufacture as in some quotes I've seen) When I asked why he was quoting these at almost 1/2 off the usual price he said that I'll be buying my replacement A8 from him down the line.
He did say that VW prices the extended warranty for a Phateon the same as it does for a Jetta and that I should jump on it before they decide to drop the Phaeton from the program.
I'm still trying to find the catch. Am I missing something?


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Phat Cat)*

It's about the same deal ast the 6yrs/100k I got quoted. Is yours zero deductible?


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (rrussell)*

rrussell:
I think it's zero deductible but I will double check on Monday.
They are also offering 3 year Road Hazzard coverage for $349. Anyone have experience with this program?
TIA


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Phat Cat)*

Roadside stuff is covered by car insurance (StateFarm).


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Phat Cat)*

Good Deal you should buy it. Its the same one that the rest of up purchased.
_Quote, originally posted by *Phat Cat* »_I got fantastic quotes this week from a local VW/Audi service manager on the VW Platinum extended warranty for my 2004 V8. For 7/70,000 it is $1299 and for 7/100,000 it is $1799, both beginning from the date of my purchase (not the date of manufacture as in some quotes I've seen) When I asked why he was quoting these at almost 1/2 off the usual price he said that I'll be buying my replacement A8 from him down the line.
He did say that VW prices the extended warranty for a Phateon the same as it does for a Jetta and that I should jump on it before they decide to drop the Phaeton from the program.
I'm still trying to find the catch. Am I missing something?


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Revisiting extended warranty*

A while back, I posted some info on an extended warranty that I thought was great. Once I got the actual contract, I discovered several problems and I have sent that policy back.
I am now going to try Warrantybynet.com. I was with them on my A6 and they did well on the one claim I had before I got rid of the car. Then they came through nicely on the refund for cancellation.
Anyhow, $1500 for 7yrs/85K miles ain't bad. Bumper to bumper. 
$100. da. 
The main thing is that we obviously don't want to have to take our car (for repair) just anywhere. The first company had policy wording that sorta left that issue up in the air. This one says we can take the car anywhere we like for repair. At least, that is what they say. The policy isn't here yet. We'll see.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Jack Orr)*

From what I understand, VW's extended is 6 yrs from year-end of car model year; therefore, on a 2004 such as yours or mine, Dec 31 2010.
Since I have CPO that ends Jun 2010, and my limit seems to be time not miles, it seems onerous to pay for 6 months of extension; however, 7-year coverage ending June 2011 is something that would be of enormous interest to me.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2491899
*I am reminded of the W12 $4,000 alternator every time the extended warranty issue is brought up. * V8 owners can sleep better at night in this regard.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Itzmann)*

The seven years starts the day you buy the policy. In my case, it runs out in 2013 or in 75k miles


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Jack Orr)*

I have seen some warranty companies that will allow you to buy a warranty on any car as long as the actual miles on the car is less than 80K. 
Wouldn't it be better to wait for your current warranty to come close to expiration before buying another one or am I missing something here?


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Spectral)*

Well, it's a tossup. The longer one waits, the higher the price. At this time, they make interest on my money for 2 1/2 more years until the VW warranty runs out. The longer I wait, the price has to go up.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Jack Orr)*

It is always cheapest to buy when you get thecar new. My 84 month 100,000 mile 0 deductable bumper to bumper cost $1600 when I bought the car. To get it now is over a thousand more. The time starts when the car is put into service regardless of when you buy. It does not add 84months or 100,000 to your new car warranty. I have put 38,000 miles on my car in 2 1/2 years, but after August, I will not be putting so many miles on it.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_Well, it's a tossup. The longer one waits, the higher the price. At this time, they make interest on my money for 2 1/2 more years until the VW warranty runs out. The longer I wait, the price has to go up.


Now i get it. thanks!


----------



## starcar (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_The time starts when the car is put into service regardless of when you buy. 

David, 
This is not correct. The extended 84/100,000 VW Real Driver policy I bought started the day I purchased the policy, not from in-service date. Well, let's be clear. The mileage didn't start over, but the time did. 
Why? because my car had fewer than 6000 mi. when I got the policy.
Just trying to clarify for any new owners.
Louis









_Modified by starcar at 8:56 AM 6-10-2006_


_Modified by starcar at 9:06 AM 6-10-2006_


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (starcar)*

I purchased my W12 used, 20k, from an ebay dealer (not a VW store).

Is there any way I can purchase the 84/100,000 VW Real Driver Policy?
I am at 31k now.
Thanks.


----------



## starcar (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_I purchased my W12 used, 20k, from an ebay dealer (not a VW store).

Is there any way I can purchase the 84/100,000 VW Real Driver Policy?
I am at 31k now.
Thanks.

Yes, I think you can purchase it from a VW dealer, but I believe the 84 mo. will start from your "in-service" date. Chrisj428 can verify all of this for you. Maybe IM him.
Louis


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (starcar)*

You need to double check on that VW driver because that is not the information told to me by mutliple sources. The in-service date is either the date you took delivery, or Jan 1 of the year you took delivery. Used car warranties, or an "add-on" warranty usually start the date of purchase of the warranty.


----------



## starcar (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_You need to double check on that VW driver because that is not the information told to me by mutliple sources. The in-service date is either the date you took delivery, or Jan 1 of the year you took delivery. Used car warranties, or an "add-on" warranty usually start the date of purchase of the warranty.


From the contract "SERVICE CONTRACT PERIOD: Coverage under this service contract begins on the "Purchase Date" shown on the front of this service contract and expires according to the Term or Mileage of the plan selected, whichever occurs first. Plan expiration is measured in Term/Mileage from (a) the "Purchase Date" and O miles if the "Current Odometer Reading" is 5,999 or less, or: (b) January 1 of YOUR vehicle's model year and 0 miles if the "Current Odometer Reading" is 6,000 miles or greater."


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (starcar)*

"January 1 of YOUR vehicle's model year"
Ahhh... that's what I meant. If I buy the VW warranty now, it will expire Dec 31, 2010, whereas my CPO expires June 2010. Since my limit seems to be time not miles... $2K for six months does not look all that great right now.
Nonetheless, Jack Orr is waiting for mail from a provider that has "seven years starts the day you buy the policy."
We'll see.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: extended warantee? (viscount)*

I got a quote for my '04 V8 for a 5yr 100k bumper to bumper w/ $50 ded per visit for $1600. This is with the same warranty company, and same coverage, that I have on my 2000 Range Rover. Basically, everything is covered except normal wear items (brakes, tires, etc), exhaust system, and the GPS system. They have been great on my Rover (and if you know anything about Rovers, you know this warranty is getting a real workout!). I can wait up until there is 30 days left on the factory warranty to purchase this. It will provide coverage for 5 yrs from that point, or 100k miles.
My advice, if you plan to keep it past the factory warranty period, buy a warranty. If I had a Japanese car, I might risk it, but just about anything else, you will probably be better off with the warranty.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: extended warantee? (Stinky999)*

Bob:
Can you tell us the name of the warranty company, and the name of the particular product (coverage) that you purchased, in case anyone else would like to buy the same coverage?
Thanks, Michael


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: extended warantee? (PanEuropean)*

The broker is Auto Advantage Inc., 1-800-933-9190, the policy is underwritten by Great American Ins. Co. I think I bought the "Gold" coverage for my Rover. It also includes $20 or $25 a day rental reimbursement and towing reimbursement. I can get the car fixed at any shop I want, and they give the shop a credit card to pay the bill. Very painless. 
For clarification, I have not purchased a warranty yet for the Phaeton. My factory warranty expires in 2008. I will wait until about 5 weeks before expiration to purchase. I did get a quote for curiosity sake, and they told me $1600. My Rover was $2400...and they have already paid out over $4K, with two years of coverage to go!


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: extended warantee? (Stinky999)*

I wanted to put an update out here on my previous post. Unfortunately, after I posted this message last October, I had a couple bad experiences with my AutoAdvantage warranty on the Range Rover. They shortchanged me on a heater core job and failed to reimburse my rental car on another one. In both instances they failed to return calls and/or respond to faxes. This is a shame since I had almost three years of very good experience with tthem prior to this. Prior to this experience, I would have looked no further for an extended warranty for my Phaeton. Now I will shop around.


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: extended warantee? (Stinky999)*

Hey guys, any new info on extended warranty possibilities? I am moving to Pensacola, FL, and my new assignment isn't going to allow me to be home or drive my Phaeton very much, so I am very interested in getting a warranty. Current warranty ends in November, and just had about $3K worth of work done under that warranty.








Any info would be great!
Mark


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

I received a letter from my local VW dealer ( Jim Ellis in Atlanta) solicting extended waranty coverage. I called to inquire regarding the costs. My car is a 2004 V8 with about 37k miles.
I was told the Platnum coverage would be $2900 with a $300 bump because it was a V8 and another $200 bump for some other reason( actually I had stopped listening at this point.)
I told the gentleman that based on information posted by my friends on the forum, the aforementioned pricing would exclude him from the list of vendors under consideration.
I shared some of the quotes posted here and suggested that could he be competitive, I would consider his offer. "The manager would have to be consulted to extend such an offer" he stated. Then he asked "was I ready to buy today if they would match the pricing?"
He said he would call on Monday. I will keep you posted.
Best Regards
HB


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (GA Phaeton)*

Hello there,
Chris from VW of Langhorne in Langhorne, PA. 
I have been w/ VW for 13 years now!

This extended service contract I sell is the VWRealDriver that is valid thru any VW dealer and authorized specialty shop in N.America.
Here is an overview of the specs:

Here is an example:
2004-2006 VW Phaeton V8-V12 {any model} w/ less then 50K on the odometer
$100 deductible STD
7yrs or 100k{whichever comes first}{from Jan of the year of your car}
Gold Coverage=$1388 + 6% PA sales tax= $1471.28
Gold Plus Coverage=$1486 + 6% PA sales tax=$1575.16
Platinum Coverage=$1631 + 6% PA sales tax= $1728.86
Rental and Towing covered for the term of the coverage!
Again, there are many plans and coverages! I will set up personal plans for any Club member that inquires!
The warranties I sell are geuine VW warranties. I DO NOT deal in aftermarket warranty companies! The service contract is backed by VW and fascilitated thru Fidelity Warranty Services!
The Gold covers:
Engine
Transmission
Drive axel
Steering
Brakes
A/C
Front Suspension
Electrical

The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
Cooling System
Fuel System
A/C system
Steering
Front Suspension
Rear suspension
Electrical
The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the exception of this:
brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems not factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing, constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar detectors,appliances,near object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control components, vinyl and convertible tops.
Thank You for your time.
Chris 

Chris Farnham
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

In light of the recent posts about shock absorbers that leak air and cost $10,000.00 to repair, does the Gold or Platinum plan cover this component as part of the suspension or does it refuse to cover them as shock absorbers?
Maz


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (maz60)*

I called the extended service contract provider and was told that the Platinum coverage covers the air ride components of the Phaeton and the Touareg.
It does NOT cover shock absorbers!
I will confirm this again on monday!
Chris


_Modified by 10 year vet at 11:00 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_I called the extended service contract provider and was told that the Platinum coverage covers the air ride components of the Phaeton and the Touareg.
It does NOT cover shock absorbers!
I will confirm this again on monday!

I believe the Phaeton shock absorber and spring are combined into one physical unit that is controlled pneumatically (with air). As this is an "air ride component", I would assume that it is covered under the warrant and await Chris' confirmation as I am interested in purchasing the coverage as well.
Steven


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_This extended service contract I sell is the VW RealDriver that is valid thru any VW dealer and authorized specialty shop in North America...

Chris:
If I buy that extended warranty coverage from you for my Phaeton, will I still have to pay the state sales tax? I don't live in your state, I live in Canada.
Michael


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Chris,
Could you check and see if the Gold or Platinum policy will cover parts number:
3D0 616 039 S
3D0 616 039 T
3D0 616 040 S
3D0 616 040 T
These are the air spring/shock absorbers in question as listed in Michael's previous post on this subject.
Thanks
Maz


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (maz60)*

Hey 10 year,
I sent a PM to you a while back in regards to purchasing an extended warranty; if you can confirm the air struts are covered I will write a check today...


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (CLMims)*

With all the consternation about the air struts being covered or not, I checked with the company where I have 'platinum' cover. They said the struts would NOT be covered as they are 'shock absorbers'. But the rest of the system- pumps, lines, sensors, etc. would be covered. This company "Western General" is one of the largest warranty outfits.
If anyone, anywhere gets a warranty company to state 'in writing' that the air struts are covered,=== 
Please Let Me Know.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (maz60)*

Maz {and everyone else,
I just spoke to the exteneded service contract folks again and have confirmed that the air bag suspension IS covered under the Platinum plan.
It was explained to me that the shock absorber is not a covered component, however, when the shock absorber is integrated into the air bag susp unit{meaning, all one piece} it IS covered.
It was also explained to me that if the air bag suspension is compromised by lifting the vehicle inproperly that it would NOT be covered!
This is as of today 3:00 EST 10/08/2007
Chris


_Modified by 10 year vet at 10:49 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

As far as sales tax, unfortunately, no matter where you are from, I have to collect 6% PA sales tax.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_I just spoke to the exteneded service contract folks again and have confirmed that the air bag suspension IS covered under the Platinum plan.

Chris,
One other question -- if additional non-failed parts replacement is required as a result of compatibility issues (as is the case to date with strut failures -- we're still waiting on a final ruling), who bears that cost? 
Sorry to prick the balloon.


----------



## BoneRep1125 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hey 10 year...are you still offering $300 off the platinum plus plan for CPO Phaetons under 50K???


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (BoneRep1125)*

Yes,
there is an additional $300 discount if your Phaeton was a Certified PreOwned VW.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Chris,
I will find out about the compatibility issues tomorrow!
Chris


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
"It was explained to me that the shock absorber is not a covered component, however, when the shock absorber is integrated into the air bag susp unit{meaning, all one piece} it IS covered."
I am still unclear about what these two seemingly contradictory statements mean. All the Phaetons have an air suspension and thus you can argue that if the insurance company feels the shock absorber is integrated into the air suspension, they are all covered.
Does the company state that the shocks of the Phaeton are part of an integrated air suspension system?
If they do, there would be no need for the statement "the shock absorber is not a covered component".
How about asking if the specific parts:
3D0 616 039 S
3D0 616 039 T
3D0 616 040 S
3D0 616 040 T
are covered. 
That and knowing that the insurance company will pay for all four replacement shocks and the monitoring system and not just the one shock that failed should eliminate the uncomfortable uncertainty.
Thanks,
Maz


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (maz60)*

Maz,
I have read ya and I hear ya! I will find out in deatail tomorrow about the coverage of the part #'s you provided.
The "shock absorbers are NOT covered" is a part I took from the "exclusionary" part of the Platinum plan of the extended service contract brochure.
When I spoke to the gentleman in claims, he stated the same thing w/ the exception that if and when the shock absorber is integrated in the air bag system that it WOULD be covered!
I will confirm tomorrow!
Chris


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (maz60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maz60* »_Does the company state that the shocks of the Phaeton are part of an integrated air suspension system?
If they do, there would be no need for the statement "the shock absorber is not a covered component".

Maz,
Keep in mind the contract is not Phaeton-specific -- it applies to any vehicle. So, on non-air suspended vehicles, such as the Jetta, the shocks would not be covered -- hence the exclusion.


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe, everybody should start calling the "shock absorber"( which it partially is) an "integrated air suspension component" (which it truly is).


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (petermueller)*

The following is a response I have had from the person who sold me a policy. I would think he knows what he is saying. Note carefully his suggestion about 'making sure' you have the disputed coverage: call the administrator of the plan and his claim supervisor and get the coverage (re air strut failure) in writing.
If anyone is successful in this, then please post the facts! Conjecture and 'he said' won't get it!!!!!!
I believe whoever gave you this information is incorrect. A claim through any warranty company would be denied for this type of repair once it got to the claims department. The contract's underwriting guidelines would not allow it to be covered as it is a listed exclusion regardless of whether or not it is integrated into an otherwise coverable system. The administrator is still governed by the insurance company that underwrites them and an exclusion is an exclusion. Unless their coverage is not underwritten or is backed by a risk retention group which would be a much larger concern than any single part being covered. I would urge you to call the administrator in question directly and speak with a claims supervisor and get this in writing as I am sure it is not the case. I am very knowledgeable when it comes to warranty specifics as I have been doing this for almost 30 years and currently work with 11 different administrators. All of them handle this part the same way. The company I placed you are with is Western General. They have fewer exclusions than any company in the industry and there plan is far more comprehensive than any of the competition. Another key difference to note in Western General's coverage you will not find elsewhere is that they do not exclude overheating breakdowns, a much bigger concern overall which is excluded by almost every other plan industry wide. If you still have doubts please call me before you make a decision you might regret later.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*

Jack,
I understand what you're saying. 
However, in the cases presented here to date, the failure has not been with the shock absorber component of the system (not covered), but instead has been related to the air spring component of the system (is covered). The fact that they're combined in one unit is irrelevant -- the failure is with a covered portion of a component.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I still think there is a problem. When 2 parts are included in 1 system, and 1of the 2 is not covered by the contract, I think I would still want to see something in writing from the claims department of the insurance company involved to make certain of coverage.
I spent 39 years in the insurance business and one thing I know for sure is that coverage exists only when everything in the contract is 100% clear- cut and dried.
A layman's interpretation simply doesn't cut it.
A claimsman's job, unfortunately, with many companies, is to deny coverage whenever possible. Just look at what has gone on as a result of Katrina.


----------



## jlindy (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Quote, originally posted by 10 year vet » 
As far as sales tax, unfortunately, no matter where you are from, I have to collect 6% PA sales tax.

That's not true for out of state buyers in states like Missouri. I have bought cars in other states several times where the dealership tried to tell me the same thing, but my local bank that I financed the car through had to send a letter to the dealership stating that Mo law says that sales tax is paid in the state in which the car is registered and therefore the dealer could not charge sales tax. The Missouri DMV is who charges the sales tax less any applicable trade ins. My guess is that you just have not done that yet and didn't realize that this is what is done for states like mine.


_Modified by jlindy at 9:23 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (jlindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlindy* »_That's not true for out of state buyers in states like Missouri. I have bought cars in other states several times where the dealership tried to tell me the same thing, but my local bank that I financed the car through had to send a letter to the dealership stating that Mo law says that sales tax is paid in the state in which the car is registered and therefore the dealer could not charge sales tax.

Jeff,
He's talking about charging the sales tax on the RealDriver warranty, not on the sale of a vehicle.


----------



## jlindy (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

ah, that would make more sense now.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (jlindy)*

I am sorry for the delay in getting the confirmation for you guys on the air suspension and the shock absorber questions.
As Jack stated, I am trying to get it in writing so that I may ease minds and move foward!
I should know by tomorrw!
Chris


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_
I believe whoever gave you this information is incorrect. 

I believe whoever gave you this information will tell you whatever it takes to make a sale. This is nonsense. As a 20 year insurance professional, I can tell you that he's throwing around words and phrases that don't make any sense. This guy is just trying to scare you...and you should be scared, of him!
Incidentally, I have had air suspension components on my Range Rover replaced under an extended warranty.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Stinky999)*

I think we have a bit of an unusual situation with the Phaeton, because components that comprise what are normally two different systems on most cars (suspension and shock absorption) have been combined into one single component in the Phaeton.
My experience with insurance companies is that they generally want to stick to their word and fulfill the commitments that they have made in their underwritings. Sometimes, you will get a situation where the policy writers did not foresee a particular circumstance (e.g. the combination of two components, one of which is covered, and one of which is not). In such a case, someone who is a decision-maker (meaning, someone with a bit more authority than the first-line employee) will need to take a look at things and determine what action is most appropriate.
Knowing what I know now about the division of 'suspension' and 'shock absorption' into two different categories - on either side of the covered / not covered fence on some policies - I would make a point of trying to buy a policy that covers both. But, if I had a policy that covered suspension components but not shock absorbers, I would expect that the insurance company would realize that there is no way that they can fulfill their agreed commitment to cover the suspension without also having to replace what constitutes the 'shock absorber', because these two parts are one and the same. The worst possible outcome for the customer that I could imagine would be the insurance company asking the customer to chip in what would have been the cost of replacing shock absorbers on a similar size car. Considering that this would probably not be more than perhaps $1,000 or $1,500 of the total $10K expenditure for four corners of the car, I think that would be a pretty acceptable proposal. After all, if the car did have two different systems, we'd probably all be thinking about replacing shocks once we get up to the 50 or 60K mile point.
Just my thoughts on the thing. Keep the conversation friendly with the underwriter, and I am pretty sure all will work out in the end.
Michael


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Being on the company side of the equation, I have unfortunately seen many instances where the agent/broker has "over sold" the coverage. This may be intentional, or simply carelessness. Either way, it makes it difficult for the insured and the claim adjuster after there has been a loss. Appreciate that there are many cooks "stirring the broth" in an extended warranty transaction. The individual you are buying from may be several steps removed from the underwriting insurer, e.g., a retail broker who who goes through a wholesale agent who is then contracted with the insurer. This is true for most manufacterer authorized warranties as well. Then the person adjusting the claim most likely works for a third party adjusting firm, not the actual insurer. This certainly increases the potential for errors and confusion.
It's been said many times before, but get a copy of the policy and READ IT CAREFULLY. 
Michael makes a good point, that you should look for the warranty to bear a large portion of the risk, but not necessarily ALL of the risk. Most of the extended warranty claims that I filed resulted in coverage for roughly 70% of the total charges. There were always a few things that came up like "shop materials" or "hardware", etc. I didn't sweat this stuff. You should also feel comfortable calling the adjuster directly and offer up additional information that may help them to better unstand the specifics of your car, especially one as rare as the Phaeton.


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Jack Orr)*

Jack,
What is your email? My OEM warranty runs out in January and I would like to explore options here.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Schkymies)*

One address I have is - [email protected]


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Jack Orr)*

Hello everyone! I am soory again for the delay. I was in traing again today, however, I did get the answers to many members questions.
I have just sent this email to Chris, our moderator and I have asked him to post the PDF file of the backside of the VW RealDriver extended Service Contract.
This email also details what I was able to ascertain from the warranty administrator today:
I have confirmed w/the warranty administrator today on the status of the shock absorber and air bag system that has been in question on my VW RealDriver extended service contracts.

They have asked me to show you the inclusionary part of the Gold Plus contract where it states that the electronic level control components including pump, accumalator, lines, and bags are covered items!

They then clarified w/ me that since the shock absorber is infact one piece w/ the electronic leveling system that it would also be included in the coverage.

What they did tell me is that if one corner of the electronic level control goes bad, they will in fact replace that one corner, whether it be 2004-2005 part numbers or whether or not it has to be updated w/ 2006 part numbers as an upgraded system.

What was said then was this:

They only replace the defective or broken part {meaning one corner} they will not pay to retrofit or upgrade the other 3 corners!

I am sending you a PDF file here that is indeed the backside of the VWRealDriver extended service contract. Could you please post this somehow on or in the thread about the coverages!

I would really appreciate it!

Regards,Chris
_Edit: I have attached the .PDF document with the scan of the contract. I want to add that the wheels are turning at VW and we should have some new information soon, so hang in there, true believers and stay tuned to this bat-channel for the news as it breaks!_


_Modified by chrisj428 at 8:50 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (10 year vet)*

Thank you, Chris, for getting these issues confirmed by the warranty administrator for the VW RealDriver extended service contract.
If what they confirmed reflects reality, that puts us Phaeton owners in two camps:
1. Those who have had their entire suspension system upgraded under 50,000 miles and therefore all four corners were replaced by the manufacturer
AND
2. Those who have NOT had their entire suspension system upgraded under 50,000 and remain un-upgraded
After 50,000 miles, a failure of a single shock absorber has different effects on the two camps. Camp #1 would have their single shock absorber replaced under warranty and would be done. Camp #2 would have their single shock absorber replaced under warranty, but would have to pay out of pocket for the remaining three shock absorbers to be upgraded.
Net/net -- far better to have your suspension system fail on you under 50,000 while under the manufacturer's original warranty. 
Logan.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »__Edit: I have attached the .PDF document with the scan of the contract. I want to add that the wheels are turning at VW and we should have some new information soon, so hang in there, true believers and stay tuned to this bat-channel for the news as it breaks!_

Chris' .pdf was too large for me to upload, so I've attached a .zip of .jpg images of the back of the contract pages (the same as what Chris sent me) as well as a Word document containing the text transcribed into something a little more legible. This is the same "packet" I was sending out to people when I still worked for VW and was offering the contracts for sale myself.
Okay -- so Vortex isn't letting me attach tonight...so the images are embedded. If you right-click on them, then "save target as", you will be able to download them full-size for your perusal.







_Modified by chrisj428 at 9:07 PM 10-11-2007_


_Modified by chrisj428 at 9:09 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (chrisj428)*

Update on having to replace non-broken suspension components can be found here.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (chrisj428)*

Any last word or is it still case by case?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Any last word or is it still case by case?

Nothing's changed to my knowledge as of yet.


----------



## coreyniaomi (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (chrisj428)*

My warranty is almost up. I will be looking to upgrade before summertime. Anyone have new prices from vw or an outside company.


----------



## Fay-uh-ton (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Jack Orr)*

I just spotted this and thought I should post. It makes the real driver more legible. I've also been reviewing the Warranty Direct and American Mercury. It is amazing how many loop holes are in these warranties.
I know it still doesn't answer the Q about the shock/suspension issue.
The link to the warranty contracts are here (with prices I've gotten):
This was looking at the Premium/Platinum warranties with $0 ded.
Warranty Direct ($3600) = https://www.warrantydirect.com...t.asp
American Mercury (offered via AutoWarrantyBroker.com) ($2600 after $333 discount for today) = http://www.autowarrantybroker.....aspx
Real Drive (FYI - this is not VW but an authorized VW warranty) ($2500 from on VW dealer and $2100 from another) = 
(http://www.volkswagendiscountwarranty.com/Welcome)
Here is the Real Drive warranty - 
The Platinum Plan includes everything in the Silver, Gold, and Gold Plus Plans. Then it goes further, basically covering your entire vehicle. Whoa!!
With the multitude of parts and elements covered under the Platinum Plan, from computer control modules and stereo speakers to anti-theft devices, it?s actually easier to describe what isn?t covered: brake linings, brake drums and rotors, disc brake pads, standard transmission clutch components, air bags, solar powered devices, hinges, glass, lenses, sealed beams, trim, moldings, door handles, lock cylinders, tires, batteries, light bulbs, upholstery, paint, bright metal, freeze plugs, heater and radiator hoses, exhaust system, shock absorbers, audio, security or other systems not factory installed, work such as front-end alignment or wheel balancing, constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems, cellular phones, electronic transmitting devices (except for those specifically listed under Silver, Gold, or Gold Plus coverage), radar detectors, appliances, near object avoidance systems and all laser radar cruise control components, vinyl and convertible tops.
Engine: Engine block and cylinder heads and all internally lubricated parts including pistons, piston rings, pins and cylinder sleeves; crankshaft, pulley, main bearings, caps and bolts; connecting rods, rod bearings, caps and bolts; camshaft(s), camshaft bearings, buttons and plugs; timing gears and timing chain or belt; rocker arms, rocker arm pivots, shafts and bushings; intake and exhaust valves, springs, guides, adjusters, retainers and seats; pushrods and lifters; intake manifold; exhaust manifolds; balance shaft; water pump; fuel pump; thermostat; oil pump, cover, gears, pressure relief valve and screen; rotor housing, rotors, shims and silent shaft; all internal fasteners, nuts and bolts; turbocharger/supercharger assembly including boost valve and wastegate; seals and gaskets; oil pan; valve, timing and side covers; thermostat housing; water pump pulley; engine mounts; harmonic balance; flex plate/flywheel and ring gear.
Transmission/Transaxle: Transmission/transaxle case and all internally lubricated parts including ring and pinion gears; oil pump, cover, gears, housing and vanes; torque converter; valve body(s); throttle valve; valve pack; governor, gear and cover; parking gear and pawl; roll pins; sprags; sprockets; chain; springs; stator and shaft; pressure regulator valve; pressure switches; solenoid; bands; automatic transmission/transaxle clutch, drums, pistons and steel plates; planetary and sun gears; servos and rings; blockers; synchronizer hubs and keys; bearings; bushings; supports and shafts; control rings; yoke; extension housing; speedometer drive gears; accumulators and rings; adjusters; all internal fasteners, nuts and bolts; shift cover and forks; separate bell housing; oil pan; detent cable; kickdown link; TVI/throttle cable; vacuum modulator; transmission mounts;seals and gaskets.
Drive Axle: Differential/axle housing(s) and all internally lubricated parts including the axle flange; ring and pinion gear/carrier assembly; spider gears and bearings; pins; retainers; positraction clutches, plates and springs; cover. Transfer case and all internal parts contained within the transfer case; seals and gaskets; constant velocity joints; slip joint; front wheel drive axles/half-shafts and wheel bearings; u-joints; couplings; flex disc; prop shafts; center support bearings.
Steering: Steering gear hosing and internal parts including control rings, valves, pinion shaft, pitman shaft, warm shaft and gear, sector shaft, bearings, adjusters; rack and pinion housing and internal parts including control valve, rack bellows, mounts, rack shaft and yoke, spool valve, bearings; power steering pump and internal parts including housing, reservoir, shaft and vanes; power steering pump mounting brackets; seals and gaskets; tie rods, idler and pitman arms, center/drag link, coupling and shafts; cooler lines; steering wheel tilt and telescoping mechanism.
Brakes: Master cylinder; vacuum or hydraulic brake booster assembly; hydraulic lines, hoses and fittings; brake pedal apply pin; seals and gaskets; Compensator/proportioning valve; metering valve; calipers, piston, seal and dust boot; wheel cylinders, cups, seals, spring and dust boots; backing plate; brake adjusters; brake pedal, pedal lever and pedal pivot; parking brake cable; ABS component parts including control processor/module, pump, dump valve, wheel speed sensors, solenoids, accumulator and pressure differential switch.
Air Conditioning: Condensor; compressor; evaporator; orifice/expansion/POA valve; seals and gaskets; accumulator; receiver drier; automatic temperature control programmer; clutch assembly including coil, disc and pulley; control cables; cutoff switch; serpentine belt tensioner, bearing and pulley; compressor mounting brackets; idler pulley and bearings; air conditioning/heater blower motor<./P>
Front Suspension: Upper and lower control arms, shafts and bushings; struts, housing and cartridge; spindle/steering knuckle and spindle support; wheel bearings; ball joints and bushings; kingpin and bushings; stabilizer bar, links and bushings; torsion bar, mounts and bushings; track bar, links and bushings; coil and leaf springs, seats and bushings, leaf spring shackles; electronic level control components including pump, accumulator, lines and bags.
Rear Suspension: Upper and lower control arms, shafts and bushings; upper and lower ball joints; struts, housing and cartridge; wheel bearings; spindle/steering knuckle and spindle support; coil and leaf springs, seats and bushings, leaf spring shackles; track bars, links and bushings; electronic level control components including pump, accumulator, lines, bags; stabilizer bar, links and bushings.
Electrical: Alternator housing and all internal parts including bearings, bushings, brushes, rectifier bridge, diodes, field coil and rotor; alternator mounting bracket; voltage regulator; starter motor housing and all internal parts including bushings, brushes, field windings, starter drive and solenoid; front and rear wiper motor and linkage; power window motor; window regulators; power seat motor; steering column multi-function switch and individual switches for turn signal, headlamp, dimmer, wiper, washer and speed control; mirror motor switch; brake light switch; neutral safety switch; glove box light switch; courtesy light switch; cooling fan relay; air control solenoid; air regulator valve; E.F.E. heater; I.A.C. motor; electronic ignition module; electronic instrument panel module; ignition coil; engine distributor including shaft, gear, bushings and modules; throttle position sensor; vehicle speed sensor; M.A.P. sensor; knock sensor and barometric pressure sensor; cruise control module, servo, cables and switches; ESC systems; electronic instrument clusters and driver information systems including speedometer, odometer, tachometer and all gauges, warming indicators; burglar alarm or electronic entry systems including remote entry receiver, sender and module; door lock actuators; mirror motor; power window switch; power lock switch; rear window defogger; horn and relay; convertible top motor; sunroof motor; power antenna motor; electrical headlamp motor; power trunk/hatch release motor, switch and solenoid; power sliding door motor and switch; electronic control modules including body control module, electronic control unit, powertrain control module, transmission control module; electronic throttle control module; crank angle sensor; camshaft position sensor; throttle position motor; fuel pulse dampener; wide open throttle switch; thermo time switch; fuel pump relay; automatic temperature control sensor; ride height sensor and relay; oxygen (O2) sensor; mass air flow sensor; manifold differential pressure sensor; coolant temperature sensor; OEM radio, graphic equalizer, cassette tape player and compact disc player.
Cooling: Radiator; mounting brackets and coolant recovery tank; fan clutch, fan blades and motor; fan shroud; heater core; transmission cooler.
Fuel: Fuel lines; fuel pressure regulator; level sending unit; fuel injectors and seals; injection pump; fuel injection control components including mixture control processor; throttle body assembly, cutoff valve, fuel rail, fuel distributor, trigger contacts, cold start valve, fuel injection valve, fuel accumulator; tank; tank door latch; tank filler neck and o-ring.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (Fay-uh-ton)*

Should anyone want to purchase the VW RealDriver extended service contract, here are my prices:
Hello there,
Chris from VW of Langhorne in Langhorne, PA. 
I have been w/ VW for 13 years now!

This extended service contract I sell is the VWRealDriver that is valid thru any VW dealer and authorized specialty shop in N.America.
Here is an overview of the specs:

Here is an example:
2004-2006 VW Phaeton V8-V12 {any model} w/ less then 50K on the odometer
$100 deductible STD
7yrs or 100k{whichever comes first}{from Jan of the year of your car}
Gold Coverage=$1388 + 6% PA sales tax= $1471.28
Gold Plus Coverage=$1486 + 6% PA sales tax=$1575.16
Platinum Coverage=$1631 + 6% PA sales tax= $1728.86
Rental and Towing covered for the term of the coverage!
Again, there are many plans and coverages! I will set up personal plans for any Club member that inquires!
The warranties I sell are geuine VW warranties. I DO NOT deal in aftermarket warranty companies! The service contract is backed by VW and fascilitated thru Fidelity Warranty Services!
These quotes are valid until Dec 31,2007 as the contract prices may be changing.
I know for a fact that as of Jan 01,2008 the contract price on a 2004 MY vehicle will be going up $150.
Chris
Chris Farnham
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## baremytone (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Itzmann)*

Trying to find the right warranty not sure what the consensus is here. I want a long term my 04 in service date is 1/29/04 so time is running out. I plan on keeping it for a long time.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (baremytone)*

I'll probably jump on the Platinum VW real driver warranty before year’s end. I hear there are other options available, but I’m running out of time to shop. 
For the piece of mind knowing that catastrophic failure are covered is probably worth it to me. I just can’t tell if most/all ‘catastrophic failures’ are really covered with this. 
I don’t mind nickels and dimes, but unexpected multiple thousands bother me.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Auzivision)*

If you have a VW dealer in your area that has a certified Phaeton tech in house it is good politics to buy the Real Driver package from that dealer and at the same time pick up a little leverage should something go eskew down the road. If not, you will find that the prices Chris has quoted are plus or minus a few bucks of what you will find if and when you dig deeper. I would not hesitate to give Chris a call and have him explain in understandable language all the details of the coverage. Prices will inevitably go up (like everything else) so do it soon.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_If you have a VW dealer in your area that has a certified Phaeton tech in house it is good politics to buy the Real Driver package from that dealer and at the same time pick up a little leverage should something go eskew down the road. If not, you will find that the prices Chris has quoted are plus or minus a few bucks of what you will find if and when you dig deeper. I would not hesitate to give Chris a call and have him explain in understandable language all the details of the coverage. Prices will inevitably go up (like everything else) so do it soon.









I have no idea why my local dealer, who has given me very good service on my car, wanted close to three times what Chris was looking for. Same warranty, same terms.
Steven


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (car_guy)*

Because the unenlightened consumer thinks such products prices are fixed in stone. Thanks to Vortex, we are enlightened







. You of course know that all Phaetons were sold at list price as well







If they won't at least meet Chris's quote smile and leave.


----------



## samphoebe (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GA Phaeton)*

GA Phaeton-
Just wondering what the outcome was with your discussion/negotiation with Jim Ellis VW on warranty pricing?
Karen


----------



## CRF450X (Oct 31, 2007)

Just purchased a 7yr/100K Platinum Extended Service Contract from Chris Farnham. I must say that he is truly a class act and very nice to deal with, unlike the other experiences I and many others have had at Car Dealerships. If any one is on the fence about purchasing an extended warranty, feel free to contact Chris. He will answer all of your questions and not pressure you to buy his warranty.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_If you have a VW dealer in your area that has a certified Phaeton tech in house it is good politics to buy the Real Driver package from that dealer and at the same time pick up a little leverage should something go eskew down the road. 

I decided to try the 'politically correct’ thing to do and inquired about extended warranties at my local VW dealership. They stated they use a different outfit, but the coverage was identical. I asked to see their contract, and they stated I need to come in. So when I picked up my car, I stopped in the finance manager’s office. He offered a brochure that clearly wasn’t a contract. Finally after making several requests, he offered me a blank contract. Upon reading the failure mode definitions, they don’t appear to be identical.
Local VW dealership’s Custom Guard II definition:
“Breakdown” means that an original or like replacement part as supplied by the vehicle manufacture covered by he plan requires repair due to defects in material or workmanship.
VW Real Driver:
Mechanical Breakdown means: (1) The failure of a Covered Part due to faulty workmanship or materials supplied by the original vehicle manufacturer or distributor, or; (2) The failure of a Covered Part due to a gradual reduction in operating performance as a result of normal wear and tear, prior to the vehicle reaching 50,000 miles. A Covered Part has failed when it can no longer perform the function for which it was designed solely because of its condition and not because of the action, inaction, or failure of any non-covered parts.
From the limited research I’ve done online, it appears there are two modes of failures. One is “mechanical breakdown” of a defective part and the other is related to “wear & tear”. And from what I can tell, it sure appears that the local VW dealership was misrepresenting their offerings. AM I missing something here?
If not, I think I will deal with Chris Farnham at Langhorn VW in PA. From what I read hear here, he appears to be a straight shooter.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (10 year vet)*

Thanks for the info over the phone the other day Chris. Armed with the costs I was able to bring the original quote of $5800 down to $4400 at the dealer I use for servicing, but he lied to me and told me that was only a couple of hundred over cost for a 4 year/48k Platinum plan, and wouldn't go any lower. I ended up at Boardwalk in Park Cities on a 4/48k Platinum plan with $100 deductible for $3300. No more sleepless nights!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Revisiting extended warranty (Auzivision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_If not, I think I will deal with Chris Farnham at Langhorn VW in PA. From what I read hear here, he appears to be a straight shooter. 


I agree with that. I bought my extended warranty from Chris. I have never had to use the warranty, but I sure had excellent service from Chris when I called up to buy it.
Extended warranties can be extremely high margin sales for automobile dealerships, which is why an individual dealership may quite enthusiastically pitch an extended warranty underwritten by a different company.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (stjarna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjarna* »_

If what they (VW Real Driver extended warranty) confirmed reflects reality, that puts us Phaeton owners in two camps:
1. Those who have had their entire suspension system upgraded under 50,000 miles and therefore all four corners were replaced by the manufacturer
AND
2. Those who have NOT had their entire suspension system upgraded under 50,000 and remain un-upgraded
After 50,000 miles, a failure of a single shock absorber has different effects on the two camps. Camp #1 would have their single shock absorber replaced under warranty and would be done. Camp #2 would have their single shock absorber replaced under warranty, but would have to pay out of pocket for the remaining three shock absorbers to be upgraded.
Net/net -- far better to have your suspension system fail on you under 50,000 while under the manufacturer's original warranty. 
Logan.


I have Real Driver Platinum. I understand they will cover a failed "suspension component." I am at 80K. My question: Will VW replace the non failed components on the other three corners?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_ My question: Will VW replace the non failed components on the other three corners?

Yes, VW has made it abundantly clear by their past actions that if a Phaeton owner encounters a failure of a pre-mod air suspension strut (pre-mod being those that have a suspension controller with 'A' as the suffix on the controller), VW will pay the parts and labour costs associated with replacing all of the other non-affected air suspension struts, and the controller.
In other words, the owner pays for the parts and labour cost associated with replacing the defective strut(s), and VW pays for the parts and labour cost associated with replacing the non-affected struts and the controller. If the owner has a service contract (extended warranty) in effect, negotiations concerning payment for replacement of the defective strut(s) are between the owner and the company that underwrites the service contract - this does not involve VW in any way.
This has been discussed at great length on other threads, notably here: Different part specification for replacement Air Springs (Shock Absorbers).
Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Excellent warranty extension (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Yes, VW has made it abundantly clear by their past actions that if a Phaeton owner encounters a failure of a pre-mod air suspension strut (pre-mod being those that have a suspension controller with 'A' as the suffix on the controller), VW will pay the parts and labour costs associated with replacing all of the other non-affected air suspension struts, and the controller.
In other words, the owner pays for the parts and labour cost associated with replacing the defective strut(s), and VW pays for the parts and labour cost associated with replacing the non-affected struts and the controller. If the owner has a service contract (extended warranty) in effect, negotiations concerning payment for replacement of the defective strut(s) are between the owner and the company that underwrites the service contract - this does not involve VW in any way.
This has been discussed at great length on other threads, notably here: Different part specification for replacement Air Springs (Shock Absorbers).
Michael

In fact, when I called them a couple of weeks ago, not only did they instantly confirm that they would stump up for the other three corners plus controller, she also said that they would give consideration to assisting with the cost of the failed part, presumably based on mileage. She was very clear that this applied to non-original owners as well.


----------



## ngsherf (Oct 23, 2011)

*Phaeton extended warranties?*

I am putting my car up for sale now- and i was wondering so that I can make sure the future buyer is in good hands-to best of my knowledge- all warranties have expired except corrosion on the car.

Is there an after market warranty that can be put on the car that anyone here has used-

the car is an 05 model (V8) with 69k- maybe the dealership can do something warranty related?

thanks
nick


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The cars are getting a bit old for extended warranties now - consider that your MY 2005 car was probably built in 2004, that means it is now close to 8 years old. Who would want to underwrite a warranty for that? Would you?

Michael


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

I posted *this* on extended warranties previously. If you are looking, the link in that post should be of help.

There are any number of third-party companies that offer extended warranties on older and/or high mileage cars out there. Beware, though: there appears to be a very high scam/sleaze factor in this line of business so make sure you do your research very carefully. It is interesting - some of the companies that have been touted as highly recommended, including some here on the Phaeton forum, have turned up as Ubersleaze in other research. Caveat emptor!

What I have discovered is that it looks like one can get such a warranty reasonably easily for a V8 Phaeton. For W12's, though, that is another story. As my fidelity warranty on my *daily driver* , now at 105,000 miles and counting, will be expiring relatively soon, I decided on a *backup plan* instead. 

There are pros and cons of an extended warranty - we each need to do our own cost/benefit analysis. My Philadelphia Phaeton Phans buddy johnt26 *is flying without a net*. John, though, is a DIY guy, whereas I tend to be both ignorant and ham-fisted as far as car repairs go. 

Good luck!

Victor


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

*Warranty*

I have an extended warranty which I bought from "10 Year Vet" one of the men on the VW Vortex Phaeton site.

His name is Chris.

He is affiliated with VW of Langhorne , PA.

My car is a 2004, ( built in 2003) and a W12.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

See my signature.

I paid $9,427 :screwy: for my 4 year/48K mile extended service warranty from Chris, at Langhorne. 

But, this was the exact same warranty that another VW dealer (in California) offered me for nearer 11K. 

This is a VW Drive Easy Program; Mechanical Failure Service Contract; Platinum; w/ $100 deductible. I do not do ANY of my own work on the car, and need a VW technician for any service.:facepalm:


----------



## Eis (Oct 2, 2012)

*Warranty in Canada*

Hello,

I have been reading the Phaeton forum for a few months now. I think the forum is very informative.

It is too bad that they stop selling the Phaeton in North America since 2007. In my opinion, it is the best German flagship in the last two decades. While most people see it as a $100k VW, we see it as a Bentley with a VW discount. Phaeton owners are the most savvy luxury car owners! They also know warranty is a good thing to have.

I am looking at a Canadian 2004 W12 with less than 80,000 km (50,000 miles), but it does not have any warranty.

I check the forum and cannot find any Canadian warranty information. I think Fidelity is available only for US-spec (i.e. NOT Canadian-spec) vehicles. I know there are a few Canadian owners here. What do you Canadians do for warranty? :screwy: What is your experience? Should I have an extra $20,000 in TSFA in place of a warranty? Should I buy a used 2007 Lexus LS instead as an alternative warranty?

Thank you everyone for your input!

Btw, please let me know if anyone is selling a nice Phaeton with a warranty!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Eis said:


> ...I think Fidelity is available only for US-spec (i.e. NOT Canadian-spec) vehicles.


That is not correct. I have a Canadian car which I purchased in Canada, and registered (plated) in Canada, and keep in Canada, and I bought a Fidelity warranty several years ago.

It is noteworthy, though, that I had to purchase the warranty from an American VW dealer. So, I think that the 'nuance' is that Fidelity warranties are (or were) not SOLD in Canada, but that did not prevent me from purchasing one in America to cover my Canadian car.

Michael


----------



## Cats_Eye (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmm.... is it still possible to purchase a fidelity vw warranty? I was speaking to a VW dealer recently and they suggested I go with another 3rd party insurer (when i get a phaeton) since the VW warranty cant cover a 04 car.

Also are you looking at the W12 in Toronto? Cause I've had my eye on that one for a bit


----------



## Eis (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is Mr. Chris Farnham’s response to my question:

"After reading the email a few times, it sounds like this was a car made originally for the Canadien market. Unfortunately, I can only put a contract on a car made originally for the US market and then brought into Canada."

I have to look elsewhere. Does anyone have experience with the following program?

http://www.vwpp.ca/index.html

Here is what the website says:

“Mechanical Breakdown Protection is available for Volkswagen models* within 10 model years and less than 160,000 kilometres at time of purchase. There are many term and kilometre protection plans available along with a deductible option that's sure to meet your needs.”

“*(certain models excluded)”

“Want to know if your Volkswagen qualifies for MBP? Here’s what you need to know.
To be eligible for 3 Star, 4 Star and 5 Star plans your Volkswagen must be within 10 model years and have less than 160,000 kilometres at time of purchase.”

I am going to call a few dealers to see if the asterisk means the Phaeton. All these warranty questions could have been avoided if VW still sell the Phaeton haha.

Cat_Eye: No, I am not looking at a Phaeton in Toronto. I am in Calgary.


----------



## Eis (Oct 2, 2012)

I just checked with the dealership that sold the Phaeton. The VWPP plan excludes all Phaeton models. The person on the phone sounds very knowledgeable and says he seen repairs costing up to $12k!

He mentioned another warranty company called Global, but he says they only allow you to bring the car to their specified shops, and not VW dealerships, so it is useless. Not all VW dealerships can handle the Phaeton let along some ma and pa shop.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I suspect the day has long since passed when you could buy an extended warranty for a North American (i.e. model year 2004 to 2006) Phaeton. The newest cars out there are now 7 years old, and the bulk of the cars (the MY 2004 ones) are now 9 years old.

I cannot imagine any insurer who would want to underwrite new coverage for vehicles that old. As Eis noted, there may be some companies who will write very limited coverage, but they will also impose their own restrictions - for example, specified facilities must be used if a repair is needed.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

There's some recent discussion about breakdown warranties (insurance policies) in relation to certain Phaeton repairs mentioned in the forum in this thread:

Considering Phaeton purchase.....help me make the right decision

I posted a list of the problems that the wording in typical UK policies would exclude, so probably US underwriters would apply a similar list.

It wasn't very encouraging, since almost everything that is reported to have occurred would not be covered and everything that practically never fails would...

Chris


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

As I understand it, the VW DriveEasy warranty is still available as long as the Phaeton in question is under 67,000 miles. I was specifically told this by the person who sold me my warranty, and the age of the car is not the limiting factor. 

This was confirmed by a recent discussion *here*.

As far as Canadian warranties go, the possibility of getting one through Group PPP was mentioned at one point when I was considering a Canadian W12. I don't know anything about this beyond the seller touting it to me.

As an aside that may be of interest to some: I wound up not pursuing that car because of the additional expenses that made buying a Canadian car cost prohibitive: Federal import duty of 2.5% on top of state sales tax (6% in PA), $3,000 gas guzzler tax (yes, even on a used car), steam cleaning of the car's undercarriage required by the USDA, transportation and trans-border fees, etc. Then add cost of an extended warranty and licensing fees here, and I was looking at an additional, at least, $12,000 cost  beyond what the seller wanted.

Victor


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe this has been covered before, but I just called Chris Farnham at Langhorne VW and was told that he does not work there anymore. Does anyone know where one can buy extended warranties for VWs at a reasonable price? He had the best prices for the various options.

Thank you,

cai


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Well carp, that would explain why he hasn't replied to my messages and emails. 

Does the company he worked for still offer the warranties? Perhaps someone else there could pick up the torch where he left off? Thoughts?


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

I sent Chris an email today and he replied back within hours with the following quote for a 2006 W12 with 29,xxx miles. I know there aren't many out there with so few miles but the pricing is so much better than the rates I was quoted 2 years ago for a 2004 V8 with 61K miles. Thanks Steven for Chris' new email address. Enjoy...Jay

Platinum coverage $100 deduct

These quotes valid up to 34999 miles

3yrs or 36K=$3076

4yrs or 48K=$3997

4yrs or 60K=$4295

5yrs or 60K=$4538

5yrs or 75K=$5407

6yrs or 60K=$4623

6yrs or 72K=$5415


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi everyone. Just to add another data point to the extended warranty discussion, I just bought a 2004 V8 with 73,000 miles and got the Gold Plus VW Drive Easy warranty from Chris Farnham. Super guy to deal with and made the whole process easy. All he needed was a statement from a local VW dealership, on their letterhead, stating that the car had no check engine lights or faults.

Here are the numbers he quoted me which were on top of the existing 73K:

$250 deductible {per visit, NOT per problem}

Platinum plan

2yrs or 24K=$4014

3yrs or 36K=$5191

4yrs or 48K=$6628

Gold Plus plan

2yrs or 24K=$3429

3yrs or 36K=$4237

4yrsd or 48K=$5423

you can reach Chris at [email protected] or 866-632-0692

John


----------

